# We don't pour grease down the drain



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Bull****


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Oooooh oooh









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Oooooh oooh Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 That's your go to pic for everything now. Lol


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Fatpat said:


> Bull****


Thats not from pouring grease down drain,
but from normal dish washing over the years every time you wash dishes a little bit of grease and sludge go's down the drain and builds up on the inside
:whistling2:  :furious: good job security :thumbsup:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

This is a short section of 4" cast iron that is solid grease, over the past two weeks we have chased this 4" line for about 360' on an interior of a store and removed this diseased **** and replaced with pvc. Every piece has been solid grease all the way.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

thats normal build up on a 40 year old piece of galvanized pipe...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats normal build up on a 40 year old piece of galvanized pipe...


That's because galvanized piping is **** pipe to begin with.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

since my area is surrounded by the sea and salt water and lots of high tides into crawl spaces, I have replaced what was left to cast iron mains, just the bottom part of the pipe that made contact with the soil, the top and sides of the pipe gone...if you flush, you could just see it all in plain sight as it went by...


----------

